# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #2379 trackman, Μελίσσια

## Trackman

Links
--------------------------------------
1. access point awmn-trackman-ap me dchp
2. bblink ngia awmn-913-2379
3. bblink alex23 awmn-2379-3375
4. bblink zabounis awmn-2379-4790
5. bblink spirosco awmn-1286-2379
6. bblink panoramix awmn-trackman-panoramix
7. bblink nvak awmn-2315-2379
8. bblink klarabel awmn-2379-3725
9. bblink aivanet awmn-2379-11442

Services
--------------------------------------
ftp.trackman.awmn
dns 10.35.161.3
mohaa breakthrough server 
teamspeak server 10.35.161.3

Soon
--------------------------------------
battlefield 2 server

----------


## jchr

αντε καλη αρχη...

----------


## NetTraptor

Και καλή συνέχεια… και να δένεσαι σε εκείνο τον Κ@λ@ ιστό δίπλα στο βάραθρο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Άξιος! Άντε να δούμε και τους πρώτους clients στα Μελίσσια.

----------


## jchr

τον ενα τον εχει σιγουρο... αλλα με τη σκαφη τι γινετε...  ::   ::

----------


## Trackman

Επιτέλους το πρώτο bb μέσα στα μελίσια είναι γεγονός με το λινκ jordan-trackman awmn-4593-2379
Yπάρχει άλλο ένα link με jchr 
Παρακαλώ τους moderators να περάσουν τον jordan1964 στους ενεργούς κόμβους Αχ-Βχ με τα δύο λινκ του me trackman kai jchr
#4593-jordan-melisia
1. bb awmn-4593-2379 
2. bb awmn-4593-199

----------


## nvak

Καλωσορίζουμε ένα ακόμα ραδιοερασιτέχνη στους ενεργούς κόμβους  ::

----------


## socrates

> Επιτέλους το πρώτο bb μέσα στα μελίσια είναι γεγονός με το λινκ jordan-trackman awmn-4593-2379
> Yπάρχει άλλο ένα link με jchr 
> Παρακαλώ τους moderators να περάσουν τον jordan1964 στους ενεργούς κόμβους Αχ-Βχ με τα δύο λινκ του me trackman kai jchr
> #4593-jordan-melisia
> 1. bb awmn-4593-2379 
> 2. bb awmn-4593-199


Ας κάνει ο jordan ένα post στο forum με τα στοιχεία του κόμβου του (όπως είναι και στους άλλους ΑχΒαχ κόμβους), και εμείς θα κάνουμε την μεταφορά.

----------


## NetTraptor

Nice….  ::  

Άντε ρε Zabouni…. Που σε βρε παιδιιιιι μου…  ::   ::   ::

----------


## zabounis

γύρνα δεξιά σου ....δε με βλέπεις ? !!!  ::

----------


## Trackman

Το λινκ trackman zabounis έγινε και όπως αναμενόταν είναι και το καλλίτερο

----------


## Trackman

To ap βγήκε απο το λήθαργο και φιλοξενεί τον πρώτο πελάτη

----------


## NetTraptor

Τώρα εσύ ρε φίλε τι κάνεις εδώ… πάλι φιλάς τα σύνορα???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Trackman

Έξω οι τούρκοι ιοσιφ πως πάει το σχέδιο panoramix

----------


## socrates

> To ap βγήκε απο το λήθαργο και φιλοξενεί τον πρώτο πελάτη


Καλές δουλειές! 

Προσοχή... κοίτα μην σου φύγει και γίνει BB, έχουν σηκώσει μπαϊράκι τελευταία!  ::   ::   ::  

Αααα κάνε και κανα link εκεί που είσαι... σκοπιά με σκοπιά!  ::

----------


## zabounis

> Τώρα εσύ ρε φίλε τι κάνεις εδώ… πάλι φιλάς τα σύνορα???


ναι...έχει βάλει firewall ο μπαγάσας....δεν περνάει τίποτα!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## gonzalez

> To ap βγήκε απο το λήθαργο και φιλοξενεί τον πρώτο πελάτη


Γεια χαρά σε όλους! Τι δώρο παίρνω που είμαι ο 1ος σου πελάτης??  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

4.5Mbit  ::

----------


## zabounis

> 4.5Mbit



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  LOL

----------


## Trackman

Προστέθηκε teamspeak server 10.35.161.3

----------


## Trackman

Μία από αυτές τις μέρες ο κόμβος θα είναι κάτω για αναβάθμιση

----------


## NetTraptor

Σε βλέπω και με νέο link… γιαααα πάμε ετοιμασίες..  ::

----------


## Trackman

Μετά από όλα τα τραγελαφικά που συναίβησαν σήμερα o router επί 1 ώρα δεν ήθελε να πάρει μπροστά τελίκα αφού τα ξηλώσαμε όλα και αποσύνδεσαμε και το τροφοδοδοτικό ξαφνικά ποστάρει στην οθόνη και σκάνε τα χαμόγελα άμα δεν ήταν ο zabounis σπίτι το μηχάνημα δεν θα είχε επηζήσει στα χέρια μου.
Αφού βάλαμε τις κάρτες μια-μια πρόστεθηκε ένας τετραπλός επιπλέον το μηχάνημα φορτώνει κανονικά.Οταν μπήκε η ethernet το mt κόλαγε ευτηχώς που τη ψηλιάστηκε το γατί ο θοδωρής και αλλάξαμε pci slot και όλα ρολόι
Η αναβάθμιση ειναι η έξης
1)Προστέθηκε ενα 4απλός mini-pci se pci 
2)mia cm9 (για λινκ με jchr)
3)compact flash 256mb se ide-cf adaptor (αυτό μπορεί να θεωρήθει και ως υπόβαθμιση)
Αυτά προς το παρον!
Νετραπτορα ξεκαλούπωνε

----------


## alex-23

βλεπω και εγω κατω το λινκ και τρομαξα  ::  
τελικα ολα επανηλθαν  ::

----------


## zabounis

trackman ξεκαλούπωνε...και κάνε κανα Link με τον δρουϊδη να μας δώσει λίγο μαγικό ζωμό...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Τα ξεκαλουπώματα είναι ειδικότητα… με την πρώτη ευκαιρία… θα κοτσάρω το πιατάκι…  ::

----------


## socrates

Ααααα μπράβο!!!!

----------


## Trackman

έγινε το λινκ με jchr και κλείδωσε στα 54mbps

----------


## Trackman

έχω κοτσάρει ενα 80άρι gilbertini προς πετρούπολη με ssid awmn-2379-test στους 5600 για κάντε κανά scan

----------


## andreas

> έχω κοτσάρει ενα 80άρι gilbertini προς πετρούπολη με ssid awmn-2379-test στους 5600 για κάντε κανά scan


ελεος αγαπη μου! 
Τι λινκ σουβλακια ειναι αυτα πια! Τι εξυπηρετει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## socrates

Καλά σου λέει!  ::

----------


## ryloth

Το απόγευμα θα ρίξω σκανάρισμα στους κόμβους
panospetr & jimada.
Και πρίν πάντως είχα πιάσει το ΑΡ σου, λογικά θα σε πιάνω ακόμα.

Δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε ακόμα κάρτες minipci αλλιώς θα το είχαμε βγάλει το λινκ  ::

----------


## Trackman

έγινε μια αλλαγή στην κάρτα στο access point από ma311 σε wg311!!!

----------


## ALTAiR

> έγινε μια αλλαγή στην κάρτα στο access point από ma311 σε wg311!!!


Γειά σου Γιάννη, Τις επόμενες μέρες θα συνδεθεί πάνω στο AP σου ο boxer, θα μας ετοιμάσεις ένα 4άρι subnetάκι?

----------


## Trackman

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Trackman
> 
> έγινε μια αλλαγή στην κάρτα στο access point από ma311 σε wg311!!!
> 
> 
> Γειά σου Γιάννη, Τις επόμενες μέρες θα συνδεθεί πάνω στο AP σου ο boxer, θα μας ετοιμάσεις ένα 4άρι subnetάκι?


με τι εξοπλισμό????

----------


## nicolouris

Γιαννη έχεις ελεύθερο if για ΒΒ?

----------


## vangosg

nicolouri θα πρότεινα μια και είμαι ανάμεσά σας, να συνδεθείς με εμένα και εγώ με τον trackman ώστε να μειωθούν οι αποστάσεις των link. (και να βολευτώ και γω φυσικά...)

----------


## nicolouris

Όλοι θα βολευτούμε μη τρελαίνεσαι!!!Κατσε να σε τσεκάρω να δω που είσαι!έχεις θέα προς τα κάτω?

Δώσε μου το κιν. σου με πμ.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Trackman
> 
> ...


Μάλλον ένα pcάκι με mtik ή linux και CM9 ίσως ή Level One WNC-0300 + 80cm feeder + Yagi feeder . Ο ιστός του γείτονα είναι έτοιμος.
Παίζει κάτι με τον εξοπλισμό και ρωτάς ή από περιέργεια?  ::   ::

----------


## zabounis

> ...Παίζει κάτι με τον εξοπλισμό και ρωτάς ή από περιέργεια?


όχι...απλά είναι ανισσόροπος!!!  ::

----------


## Trackman

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Trackman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> ...


ρωτάω γιατί βλέπω ότι είναι πολύ κοντά σου και μαζί εμείς δεν εχουμε οπτική επαφή έχετε κάνει κάποιο σκαν και με πιάνετε

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Trackman
> 
> ...


Σε πιάνουμε και οι 2.
Γιάννη να ξαναδοκιμάσουμε με προβολέα αλλά αυτή τη φορά να ανέβουμε ψηλά? Την άλλη φορά ήμουνα 5 μέτρα πιο κάτω. Νά μαστε και οι 2 στη ψηλότερο σημείο! Στα πειρατικά στο πιο ψηλό κατάρτι δένανε τους αντάρτες!!!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Trackman σε περιμένει link με *Ovelix*  ::   ::  Ανισσόροπε… γύρνα πίσω από ΚαλαμΆταααα  ::

----------


## Trackman

> Trackman σε περιμένει link με *Ovelix*   Ανισσόροπε… γύρνα πίσω από ΚαλαμΆταααα


nettraptora σε παρακολουθώ πάρε το δρυιδη τον αστερίξ και την παλιοπαρέα και ελάτε να ξεκαλουπώσουμε
εεεεελλααααααααα ααααααααααανννννννννισσσοοοοοοορρρρροοοοππεεεεε!!!!!!!!

----------


## Trackman

Θα γίνει αλλαγή του subnet στο access point ένα 64αρι για να χωράει αρκετούς πελάτες οοοεεεεεοοοοο!!!
Ο χειμώνας δεν έφτασε ακόμα άλλα ο φίλος μου ο zabounis έχει έτοιμη την αλατέρια!!!!!!
Φοβάται να μην πάρει χιόνι ο ρούτερ έεεεεελλλλαααααα ξεκαλούπωνε  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Ξεκαλούπωνε το λινκ προς ovelix…. Πριν πιάσουμε τα φτυάρια  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Trackman

Λοίπον η δεη και ο καιρός μας αλλάξανε τα φώτα μας άφησε σήμερα με τα έξης προβλήματα κατώ ο σερβερ καμμένο ups καμμένο τροφοδοτικο και ποιος ξέρει τι άλλο (ενα sipura3000 καμμένο αυτό έχει εγγύηση???(ξέρει κανείς) ??)μια πορτα στο χιλιάρι switch καμμένη και το καλλίτερο θα σας το πω τωρά έκανα scan απο τον router με το ap μου με κεραία omni 12dbi pacific wireless και δεν έπιανα τίποτα λέω θα έχει καεί η κάρτα αλλάζω κάρτα ξαναδοκιμάζω τιποτα λέω για να δω τους κονέκτορες μια χαρά στη θέση τους πάω έξω να δω 
την κεραία βλέπω τις δαγκανες στην κορυφή του ιστου παω να φέρω και το φακό να δω καλλίτερα η κεραια ελειπε είχε κανει φτερα είχε κοπει στη ρίζα και οι δαγκάνες πάνω Επειτα απο αυτά καταζητείται omni pacific wireless 12dbi
θα ενημερώσω αύριο jchr κάνε τα μαγικά σου!!! nettraptor ξεκαλούπωνε!!!
Λες να έφαγε κεραυνό η κεραία!!!!!!!!!!
Ετσι μου είπαν οτι σκάγανε πολύ γύρω γύρω

----------


## socrates

Πολλά καμένα βλέπω και πολύ πιθανό να χτύπησε κεραυνός κάπου εκεί.
Με το φως της ημέρας κάνε μια επιδρομή στην ταράτσα και δες για ύποπτα σημάδια σε σένα και στα γύρω σημεία.

Κάτι λέγαμε για Omni fest στον Σύλλογο, αλλά και ο jchr είναι εγγύηση σε αυτά.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Λοίπον η δεη και ο καιρός μας αλλάξανε τα φώτα μας άφησε σήμερα με τα έξης προβλήματα κατώ ο σερβερ καμμένο ups καμμένο τροφοδοτικο και ποιος ξέρει τι άλλο (ενα sipura3000 καμμένο αυτό έχει εγγύηση???(ξέρει κανείς) ??)μια πορτα στο χιλιάρι switch καμμένη και το καλλίτερο θα σας το πω τωρά έκανα scan απο τον router με το ap μου με κεραία omni 12dbi pacific wireless και δεν έπιανα τίποτα λέω θα έχει καεί η κάρτα αλλάζω κάρτα ξαναδοκιμάζω τιποτα λέω για να δω τους κονέκτορες μια χαρά στη θέση τους πάω έξω να δω 
> την κεραία βλέπω τις δαγκανες στην κορυφή του ιστου παω να φέρω και το φακό να δω καλλίτερα η κεραια ελειπε είχε κανει φτερα είχε κοπει στη ρίζα και οι δαγκάνες πάνω Επειτα απο αυτά καταζητείται omni pacific wireless 12dbi
> θα ενημερώσω αύριο jchr κάνε τα μαγικά σου!!! nettraptor ξεκαλούπωνε!!!
> Λες να έφαγε κεραυνό η κεραία!!!!!!!!!!
> Ετσι μου είπαν οτι σκάγανε πολύ γύρω γύρω


Ανχρειαστείς κανα χέρι βοήθειας...

----------


## NetTraptor

Ξεκαλουουουουουουουπωνε…. Σου βρήκα omni…………………………
Μπορείς να πέσεις στον panoramix η στον wolfpack αν θες!  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Πάρε τηλέφωνο να δούμε από πού να σου πάρω μια omni…...........................
Απο ποιο κομβο να την βγαλω  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Ξεκαλουουουουουουουπωνε…. Σου βρήκα omni…………………………
> Μπορείς να πέσεις στον panoramix η στον wolfpack αν θες!     
> 
> Πάρε τηλέφωνο να δούμε από πού να σου πάρω μια omni…...........................
> Απο ποιο κομβο να την βγαλω


Τρέμει το φυλλοκάρδι μου!!!
Πρέπει να έσκασε κεραυνός σε απόσταση μικρότερη των 100 μέτρων, μόλις πριν 5 λεπτά... Κάθε φορά τα ίδια μόλις ξεκινάει η βροχή εδώ στα Βριλήσσια όλο κεραυνοί...  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

@ Trackman

Που βρισκόμαστε? Αποκαταστάθηκαν οι ζημιές? Μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε σε κάτι?  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Τρέμει το φυλλοκάρδι μου!!!
> Πρέπει να έσκασε κεραυνός σε απόσταση μικρότερη των 100 μέτρων, μόλις πριν 5 λεπτά... Κάθε φορά τα ίδια μόλις ξεκινάει η βροχή εδώ στα Βριλήσσια όλο κεραυνοί...


No Worries … ο κόμβος παίζει κανονικά με όλα τα λινκ άνω των -65 κλειδωμένα στα 54 .. εδώ αγία έχει ξεσκιστεί στην διακοπή…

Αύριο πάω για ένα UPS μικρό στην ταράτσα… αν το πάει έτσι το ρεύμα όλο τον χρόνο… με βλέπω για μερεμέτια…

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> Τρέμει το φυλλοκάρδι μου!!!
> Πρέπει να έσκασε κεραυνός σε απόσταση μικρότερη των 100 μέτρων, μόλις πριν 5 λεπτά... Κάθε φορά τα ίδια μόλις ξεκινάει η βροχή εδώ στα Βριλήσσια όλο κεραυνοί... 
> 
> 
> No Worries … ο κόμβος παίζει κανονικά με όλα τα λινκ άνω των -65 κλειδωμένα στα 54 .. εδώ αγία έχει ξεσκιστεί στην διακοπή…
> 
> Αύριο πάω για ένα UPS μικρό στην ταράτσα… αν το πάει έτσι το ρεύμα όλο τον χρόνο… με βλέπω για μερεμέτια…



Γιατί τα λες αυτά? Έχει πρόβλημα σε ποιότητα το ρεύμα που σου δίνει η ΔΕΗ? Δεν είναι και 24/7/365 ?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Trackman

παρηγγείλα μια καινουργια omni 12dbi pacific wireless από τον aerial
με την ευκαίρια ανακοινώνω σε όλους τους client οτι αλλάζω to subnet sto access point γι αυτό παρακάλουνται να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου για απόδοση καινούργιων ip διευθήνσεων

----------


## Trackman

αυτό είναι ότι απέμεινε απο την omni

----------


## acoul

ο κεραυνός μπορεί να πέσει παντού ανά πάσα στιγμή. Είναι ζήτημα τύχης ή ατυχίας για την ακρίβεια ...

----------


## alex-23

ειναι να μην σου κατσει  ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> παρηγγείλα μια καινουργια omni 12dbi pacific wireless από τον aerial
> με την ευκαίρια ανακοινώνω σε όλους τους client οτι αλλάζω to subnet sto access point γι αυτό παρακάλουνται να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου για απόδοση καινούργιων ip διευθήνσεων


Τελικά κεραυνό έφαγε ή από τον αέρα το παθε?

----------


## Trackman

κεραυνό η βάση που κατέβασα ήταν κατάμαυρη η κεραία εξαηλώθηκε έλιωσε

----------


## andreas

μηπως δεν ειναι κεραυνος?
Αμα ηταν κεραυνος δεν θα επρεπε να σου εχει καψει και τιποτα αλλο?
την βαση παντως δεν την βλεπω και πολυ μαυρη..........

----------


## ALTAiR

Γιάννη και εγώ δεν το βλέπω για κεραυνό, ούτε βάση δε θα μενε. Πιστεύω ότι κάπου εκεί γύρω θα ναι η omni...

----------


## Trackman

ρε όσοι είδαν τη βάση στη συνάντηση στους αμπελόκοιπους ρωτήστε τους
ήταν κατάμαυροι και λιωμένοι!!
Τέλος πάντων η κεραία αντικαταστήθηκε με μια ίδια 12dbi pacific wireless!!
Kαι η κάρτα του access point κάηκε μια wg311 και στη θέση της μπήκε μια ma311
Οσο για τους clients τα είπαμε καινούργιo subnet καινούργιες ip

----------


## ALTAiR

> ρε όσοι είδαν τη βάση στη συνάντηση στους αμπελόκοιπους ρωτήστε τους
> ήταν κατάμαυροι και λιωμένοι!!
> Τέλος πάντων η κεραία αντικαταστήθηκε με μια ίδια 12dbi pacific wireless!!
> Kαι η κάρτα του access point κάηκε μια wg311 και στη θέση της μπήκε μια ma311
> Οσο για τους clients τα είπαμε καινούργιo subnet καινούργιες ip


Τρίτη σήμερα θα δώσω τις νέες ips στον Boxer, Thanx

----------


## Trackman

Το λινκ με jchr #199 είναι εκτός θα γίνει μετακόμιση του λινκ από τον ιστό στην καμινάδα προσεχώς  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Trackman

Δύο καινούργια λινκς 1)awmn-1286-2379 με spirosco
2)awmn-2379-9154 με pcmastor
Αναμένεται και αλλαγή ρούτερ από 1000άρι σε P4 2,4ghz γιατί ζορίζεται πολύ

----------


## ngia

φίλε jchr ευχαριστώ για το καλώδιο .. κερδίσαμε 3db με trackman..

----------


## freenet

με τι καλώδιο κερδίσατε 3dB?

----------


## ngia

> με τι καλώδιο κερδίσατε 3dB?


του link του jchr  ::

----------


## Trackman

Πραγματικά ήταν πολύ καλό

----------


## spirosco

Ρε, ευχομαι να εχεις ασφαλισει το καλωδιο στο δικο μας link  ::

----------


## ngia

και να μην το έχει ασφαλίσει δε πειράζει, όλο και κάποιο καλώδιο από το λινκ του jchr θα υπάρχει ...

----------


## spirosco

Μεγαλη η χαρη του jchr τελικα. Αμα του περισευει και κανα pigtail...  ::

----------


## jchr

παρτε τα ολα ρε....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> παρτε τα ολα ρε....


και ιδού το φιλοσοφικό ερώτημα:
_"ο δάσκαλος έκοψε το μαθητή ή ο μαθητής το δάσκαλο;'_  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> παρτε τα ολα ρε....


Πάμε να συμμαζευτείς.... ο alex23 είναι στον BigBoo και ο Kladakis Καρφωμένος από τα link του Panoramix... Γύρισε το IF εδώ  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Ααααα και Tractor Man… Ξεκαλούπωνε το πιάτο για τον Panoramix… 

Μας πιάνουν τα κρύα και θα μας πέσει ενώ το σηκώνουμε

Αύριο θα έχω έτοιμα και τα 2
 ::

----------


## TheLaz

> Μας πιάνουν τα κρύα και θα μας πέσει ενώ το σηκώνουμε


Μπερδεύτηκα....

----------


## Trackman

Ξεκαλούπωνε τραπτορ

----------


## Trackman

O router αναβαθμίστηκε απο p3 sto 1ghz σε p4 2ghz ακόμα μένει να γίνει η quagopoihsi και όχι κακοποίηση από τους συνήθης ύποπτους traptor & spirosco Το hageraki με το δεύτερο πισάκι p3 1ghz είναι σχεδόν έτοιμο και ανεβαίνει ταράτσα οσονούπο Τα ρουτέρια μιλάνε μετάξυ τους με 1000αριες κάρτες(τράπτορα περιμένω σύνδεσμολογία στο καλώδιο) καθώς και η ether sto router από τη μεριά του lan τρέχει με χίλια από ότι καταλαβαίνετε έχει να γίνει μεγάλη διακίνηση τσόντας 
ΥΓ1 Μην ξεχάσετε να φέρεται τσιμέντο ταχιάς πήξεως
ΥΓ2 Panoooooooooooozzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!! 
YΓ3 Νετράααααπτοραααα ξεκαλούπωνεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε

----------


## socrates

Καλό μήνα βρε.... είσαι ακραίος ξεκαλουπωτής... όπως πάντα  ::

----------


## zabounis

trackman είσαι ποιητής!!!

----------


## acoul

> O router αναβαθμίστηκε απο p3 sto 1ghz σε p4 2ghz


Στα ίδια θα πρέπει να είσαι από πλευράς CPU performance μόνο που θα πρέπει να έχεις ανεβάσει αισθητά την κατανάλωση του ρεύματος ... Ο P4 ήταν ο πρώτος επεξεργαστής που στο ίδιο ρολόι ήταν αισθητά πιο αργός από την προηγούμενη γενεά CPU. Ήταν ένα trick με τα MHz που πουλούν γενικά και για το λόγο αυτό αναγκάστηκε η AMD να βγάλει το rating σύστημα στους Athlon-XP κάτι που δεν συνέβαινε σε μεγάλο βαθμό μέχρι τον P4 ... Γενικά ο P4 ήταν η μεγαλύτερη πατάτα που έχει κάνει ποτέ η Intel μόνο και μόνο για να ανεβάσει τα MHz χωρίς όμως να υπάρχουν οι αντίστοιχες επιδόσεις περα από κάτι optimizations σε mutimidia με SSE3 κλπ.. Το διόρθωσε με τον Core Duo που ο πυρήνας του βασίζεται φυσικά σε εξελιγμένο P3 ... !!

----------


## NetTraptor

Τώρα μιλάς για το μέλλον του δικτύου τώρα... κάτσε καλά...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor



----------


## spirosco

Καλοριζικος Μπαμπηηη  ::  

Να φερω μπετονερια το ΣΚ?

----------


## ALTAiR

...

----------


## Trackman

Ξεκαλούπωσα ο router είναι στη θέση του και περιμένει τα λίνκ

----------


## Trackman

το πρώτο λίνκ που θα κάτσει έκει είναι το λίνκ με τον alex23 θα γλιτώσω κάμποσα μέτρα aircom

----------


## lambrosk

Καλορίζικο το καινούριο καλούπωμα ξεκαλουπωτή!  ::

----------


## Trackman

Ο κόμβος είναι up and running

----------


## Trackman

προστέθηκε λίνκ με panoramix

----------


## ALTAiR

> προστέθηκε λίνκ με panoramix


Excellent!!!

----------


## lambrosk

ωραία....

----------


## Trackman

προστέθηκε λίνκ με nvak

----------


## Vigor

Άκου εκεί ο αχόρταγος...  ::

----------


## Trackman

Προσεχώς θα γίνει αλλαγή κάρτας στο access point θα μπει μια atheros wg311
rev1 στη θέση της ma311 και οι clients θα πρέπει να κάνουν connect

----------


## Trackman

Tα είδε όλα το ρουτεράκι

----------


## zabounis

άνοιξε η κάνουλααααα !!!!  ::

----------


## Trackman

link με artist!

----------


## Trackman

> 


nettraptor η σωστή συνδεσμολογία για το crossover gigabit ethernet

Pin	Connector #1---Connector #2
1	white/orange---- white/green
2	orange ----- green
3	white/green------ white/orange
4	blue ----- white/brown
5	white/blue ----- brown
6	green -----orange
7	white/brown------blue
8	brown -------white/blue

----------


## Trackman

Αλλαγή κάρτας στο access point έφυγε η prism και μπήκε η atheros

----------


## klarabel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nettraptor η σωστή συνδεσμολογία για το crossover gigabit ethernet
> 
> Pin	Connector #1---Connector #2
> 1	white/orange---- white/green
> ...


Μια απλή παρατήρηση. 
Για το Gigabit Ethernet δεν χρειάζεται crossover cable. Παίζει κανονικό 1-1, λόγω της φύσεως (συνδεσμολογίας) του gigabit. Αυτό ισχύει μόνο για 10/100.

Ενα μπράβο και για το λίνκ artist-trackman.  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Trackman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> ...


Δε νομίζω ότι είναι όπως το λες. Με αυτή τη λογική ένα απλό straight thru που συνδέει και στα 100Mbps και στα 1000Mbps ένα hub με ένα pc και όχι pc με pc, θα μπορούσε να συνδέσει pc με pc αλλά μόνο στα 1000 γιατί στα 100 σίγουρα δε το κάνει. Φαντάσου ότι έτσι έχεις ένα καλώδιο που κάνει κάτι στα 1000 και όχι στα 100, ενώ έπρεπε να συμβαίνει το αντίθετο. Όμως ούτε στα 1000 το κάνει... Εκτός αν το καταλαβαίνει κάποια κάρτα σου και στο γυρνάει μόνη της... Χλωμό όμως. Το έχεις δοκιμάσει και σου λειτουργεί στα 1000?
Επίσης το συγκεκριμένο της φωτογραφίας κάνει link σε 1000 και λόγω της προς τα πίσω συμβατότητας και σε 100. Για το 100 χρειαζόσουνα μόνο τα 1,2,3&6 άλλωστε.

----------


## Trackman

Έγιναν κάποιες αλλαγές στον κόμβο από τις ποιο σημαντικές ειναι ότι μπήκε ένα μέτρο πιάτο στο λίνκ με ngia
ακολουθεί spirosco & artist  ::

----------


## spirosco

> Έγιναν κάποιες αλλαγές στον κόμβο ...
> ακολουθεί spirosco & artist


Ωχ...  ::

----------


## yang

Πολύ αγριεμένο σε βρίσκω καλουπατζή.  ::

----------


## Trackman

Νέο λίνκ στα Μελίσσια με aivanet στα 160 μέτρα
awmn-2379-11442

----------


## Trackman

Αλλαγή ρούτερ λόγο προβλημάτων με το bandwidth έγινε αντικατάσταση board & cpu από p4 στα 2.0ghz se p4 sta 2.4ghz
Ακόμα είναι σε περίοδο δοκιμής αλλά τα πάει πολύ καλά  ::

----------


## alestr9s

hi.. 
Μέχρι πριν 2 βδομάδες σε έβρισκα πάντα όταν έκανα scan με το laptop αλλά τώρα τελευταία τιποτα!!

Θέλω και γωωωωωωωωωωω δίκτυο!!!

----------


## Trackman

που είααι φίλε έχεις node id

----------


## alestr9s

Δεν σε κατάλαβα... Eίμαι noob στο θέμα...!

----------


## Trackman

μελίσσια???
γράψου στο http://wind.awmn.net/

----------


## alestr9s

Γράφτηκα.. What's next?

----------


## Trackman

εδώσες το στίγμα στο χάρτη πες μου τον αριθμό σου?

----------


## alestr9s

Σε ποιον χάρτη να δώσω το στίγμα? στο wind.awmn.net? μπορείς να μου δώσεις ένα link?

----------


## Trackman

στο λίνκ που σου έδοσα wind.awmn.net

----------


## ALTAiR

> Σε ποιον χάρτη να δώσω το στίγμα? στο wind.awmn.net? μπορείς να μου δώσεις ένα link?


Πας στο wind.awmn.net κάνεις εγγραφή και κάνεις προσθήκη κόμβου, βρείτε τις συντεταγμένες σας κλπ.
Πάνω στο χάρτη εντοπίζεις το μέρος που θα είναι οι κεραίες σου, με κλικ το δηλώνεις και αυτόματα υπολογίζει τις συντεταγμένες σου.
Σε όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία το σύστημα σου δίνει έναν μοναδικό αριθμό (πχ 12100) που αυτός είναι ο αριθμός που σου ζητάει ο trackman.
Πx για το nickname ALTAiR αντιστοιχεί το wind id #7478
για τον trackman αντιστοιχεί το wind id #2379

----------


## Trackman

5 λίνκ είναι κάτω λόγο πρόβλημα στο μικρό ρούτερ

----------


## ximpatzis

χα!χα!χα!
Για να μάθεις να κατηγορείς τον κόμβο μου,συμβαίνει και σε σένα...

----------


## tripkaos

κακιουλες κακιουλες  ::

----------


## acoul

βάλε λίνουξ ... τελειώνει σε και σε ξ !!!

----------


## Trackman

> βάλε λίνουξ ... τελειώνει σε και σε ξ !!!


Δηλαδή να πάω να βάλω το κεφάλι μου στη γκιλοτίνα

----------


## NetTraptor

Και το βλαξ σε ξ τελειώνει...  ::

----------


## acoul

ναι αλλά δύο ξ δεν πάνε μαζί, μπορείς να έχεις μόνο ένα τι φορά: βλαξ, λίνουξ, σεξ u name it

----------


## tripkaos

εισαι βλαξ που εχεις λινουξ κανε καλητερα σεξ!ολα σε ενα νοικοκιρεμενα  :: 
η κανε σεξ ρε βλαξ και ασε τα λινουξ
η λινουξ σεξ και βλαξ!σεξ ντραγκς και ροκ ν ρολ ενα πραγμα  ::

----------


## acoul

από τότε που βγήκε το τηλεκοντρόλ χάσαμε την επαφή με την πραγματικότητα και την ποιότητα ... κάποτε είχαμε την περιέργεια να δούμε τι υπάρχει μέσα στο τηλεκοντρόλ, τώρα αρκούμαστε στα κουμπάκια του και στο να βιώνουμε συγκινήσεις πίσω από μια οθόνη ...

----------


## Trackman

Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής  ::

----------


## Trackman

Άλλαξα τροφοδοτικό γιατι το μικρό μάλλον τραβούσε ζόρια Πίστεύω να είναι αυτο γιατί αρκετά ταλαιπωρήθηκα σημερα με τον ρουτερ
Το πρόβλημα μου είναι το κλασικο μύνημα
"router was rebooted without proper shutdown" τα συμπτώματα είναι
ο ρουτερ μένει ανοιχτός αλλά δεν είναι προσβάσιμος

----------


## Trackman

Επίσης και ο server είναι εκτός

----------


## Trackman

5 link κάτω μέχρι να βρεθεί λύση

----------


## Trackman

Ακόμα προβλήματα με τον δεύτερο ρουτερ επομένος τα λίνκ αναιβοκατεβαίνουν

----------


## ALTAiR

> Ακόμα προβλήματα με τον δεύτερο ρουτερ επομένος τα λίνκ αναιβοκατεβαίνουν


΄
Θερμοκρασία μήπως και να κλείνει για προστασία? Check bios.
Ή κανα χαλαρό καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας, μη καλά κουμπωμένο? Γιατί από άποψη hardware αφού σου έπαιζε κανονικά τόσο καιρό...  ::

----------


## Trackman

Τελικά έφτεγαι μια cm9 η οποία φανερώθηκε ύστερα από ενα reboot το μηχάνημα δεν την έβλεπε την αντικατέστησα και πλεον όλα μια χαρά Ομως μου έβγαλε την πίστη μέχρι να βρω τι φταίει

----------


## badge

Να πίνεις περισσότερο κρασί και να βγαίνεις έξω πιο συχνά... είναι καταλυτικό στις επιλύσεις βλαβών κόμβου τελικά  ::

----------


## Trackman

O server είναι down λόγο αναβάθμισης παρακαλουνται τα clientakia να χρησιμοποιήσουν εναλακτικούς dns

----------


## Trackman

Κάποια μέρα μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα είναι όλος ο κόμβος κάτω για κάποιες αναβαθμίσεις

----------


## fon_hussan

<ΟΦ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΟΝ>--- Τί έπεσε η καμινάδα με όλο τον εξοπλισμό; Ξανακαλούπωνε !!! <ΟΦ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΟΦ> Γεία σου Γιάννη με τις πινελιές σου στον κόμβο!  ::

----------


## Trackman

Κουφαλίτσα κωστάκη

----------


## Trackman

Αλλαγή cpu στο μικρό ρούτερ από p3 1000 se p3 1.4 tualatin core το καλό είναι ότι παίζει 5 nsteme με 60% cpu load
Εν αναμονή
Τοποθέτηση πάνελ στο λινκ με τον AIVAnet apo feeder 
Επαναλειτουργεία ολοκαίνουργιου server !!!!!

----------


## spidercode

άντε καλορίζικο τo νέο πυρηνικό router

----------


## ximpatzis

με τον ftp τι θα γίνει έχω πολύ πράμα για ανέβασμα

----------


## Trackman

Θα αναίβει στο dc πολύ πράμα αλλά λίγο υπομόνη θα ασχοληθώ αφού γυρίσω απ έξω επίσης περιμένω και μια μητρική

----------


## Trackman

Το λινκ με τον aivanet παίζει αρκετά καλα γύρω στο -50 με 1tx power και από τις δυο πλευρές με δυο panel

----------


## ALTAiR

> Το λινκ με τον aivanet παίζει αρκετά καλα γύρω στο -50 με 1tx power και από τις δυο πλευρές με δυο panel


Δηλαδή το πολύ καλά κα ιτο άριστα ποιό είναι?
Ρε, άμα ανοίξετε τα παράθυρα το πρωί χαιρετιέστε με χειραψία!!!
 ::  
Αυτό το link θα το ζηλεύανε πολλοί...

----------


## spirosco

Trackoskol, ασε τα buropa κι αμολα καλουμπα utp...

----------


## ximpatzis

> Trackoskol, ασε τα buropa κι αμολα καλουμπα utp...


To utp πάει μέχρι 80 μέτρα
ftp χρειάζεται
Δε γεμίζει θόρυβο όπως τα ασύρματα δίκτυα (αυτό θα το ξέρετε πολύ καλά εσείς οι ραδιενεργοί με τα σουβλάκια σας )
Και παίζει πολύ καλύτερα και στοιχίζει πολύ λιγότερο

----------


## lambrosk

Βρε χιμπατζή,
που το βρίσκεις το ftp ποιο φθηνό?
please tell me αν ξέρεις γιατί θα πάω για μια μπομπίνα έτσι και αλλιώς.

----------


## NetTraptor

Θα ζητήσω από τους κύριους admin Να παρασημοφορούν τους turbatus(νέo tribe) και τους dbatus (άλλο φοβερό Tribe) 

Trackman... 

το κερδίζεις με διαφορά... τον εχεις περάσει τον jchr... ::

----------


## Trackman

Ένας είναι ο εχθρός ο ραδιενέργος  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Trackman

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> Trackoskol, ασε τα buropa κι αμολα καλουμπα utp...
> 
> 
> To utp πάει μέχρι 80 μέτρα
> ftp χρειάζεται
> Δε γεμίζει θόρυβο όπως τα ασύρματα δίκτυα (αυτό θα το ξέρετε πολύ καλά εσείς οι ραδιενεργοί με τα σουβλάκια σας )
> Και παίζει πολύ καλύτερα και στοιχίζει πολύ λιγότερο


Ταβερνιάρηδες ανθρωποι είμαστε όχι σουβλατζίδες  ::

----------


## ximpatzis

> Βρε χιμπατζή,
> που το βρίσκεις το ftp ποιο φθηνό?
> please tell me αν ξέρεις γιατί θα πάω για μια μπομπίνα έτσι και αλλιώς.


305 m 72 e

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> Βρε χιμπατζή,
> που το βρίσκεις το ftp ποιο φθηνό?
> please tell me αν ξέρεις γιατί θα πάω για μια μπομπίνα έτσι και αλλιώς.
> 
> 
> 305 m 72 e


OK
please send me pm for shop...  ::  
και γω τόσο (λίγο ποιο φτηνό έπερνα το UTP οπότε συμ-fairy)

----------


## NetTraptor

Αντε καλα λινκ...  ::   ::   ::  



Τα record θα μετρηθούν και θα αποφασίσουμε...

----------


## zabounis

*New-Clear Power !!!*  ::   ::   ::  ...by Trackman!!!

----------


## Trackman

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ximpatzis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> ...


Αυτός ο μετρητής είναι του jchr γιατί η βελόνα έχει κολλήσει στο full  ::

----------


## Trackman

Εγώ λέω να μου πείτε που θα αγοράσω οπτικές ίνες για να κλειδώσουμε το λινκ στο 1tbps

----------


## Trackman

jchr

----------


## NetTraptor

I am I aaaaaam  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ximpatzis

> I am I aaaaaam


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Trackman

Ανισόροπε  ::

----------


## Trackman

> I am I aaaaaam


Εδώ βλέπεις μια επίσκεψη που είχα κάνει στο ραδιενεργό jchr και έχω λάβει όλα τα μέτρα προστασίας ανισόρροπε  ::

----------


## ximpatzis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ximpatzis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> ...


Δεν το αγοραζω απο καποιο μαγαζι, το παιρνει για μενα ο μηχανικος που χτιζει την πολυκατοικια του πεθερου μου.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Βρε χιμπατζή,
> που το βρίσκεις το ftp ποιο φθηνό?
> please tell me αν ξέρεις γιατί θα πάω για μια μπομπίνα έτσι και αλλιώς.


0.29€ ανά μέτρο στον Κωνσταντακάτο στα Βριλήσσια...  ::

----------


## jchr

trackman με τα υπερlink που βγαζεις μαλον εσυ εισαι ο ραδιενεργος...

----------


## commando

Τρακμαν φερε καμμια Γερμανιδα να την χωσουμε στο δικτυο απο CEBIT

----------


## Trackman

> trackman με τα υπερlink που βγαζεις μαλον εσυ εισαι ο ραδιενεργος...


Αγόρι μου jchr μήπως έχασες τον μετρητή σου τον gaiger τον έχει ο Ιωσήφ  ::

----------


## Trackman

Νομίζω ότι το παραξήλωσα με το jchr ζητώ συγνώμη

----------


## Trackman

> Τρακμαν φερε καμμια Γερμανιδα να την χωσουμε στο δικτυο απο CEBIT


Νομίζω ότι θα τις χώσουμε κάτι άλλο ποιο μεγάλο 
Σωστός ο παίχτης

----------


## ximpatzis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Τρακμαν φερε καμμια Γερμανιδα να την χωσουμε στο δικτυο απο CEBIT
> 
> 
> Νομίζω ότι θα τις χώσουμε κάτι άλλο ποιο μεγάλο 
> Σωστός ο παίχτης


το παιδι εχει και (θειους)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Trackman

link me artist down
οι λόγοι χάλια pings και ccq μαμίεται ανεβοκατεβαίνει

----------


## Trackman

Ύστερα από καιρό ο server είναι πάλι up γίνονται κάτι ψιλομερεμέτια στις υπηρεσίες

----------


## badge

... με μυστρί και στόκο φαντάζομαι  ::

----------


## Top_Gun

Γιαννηηηη ξεκαλουπωνεεεεεεεεεε  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Trackman

Αλέξη ξεκαλούπωσα ftp,dns up χάρις τη βοήθεια του nettraptor πάλι έκανε όλη την βρώμικη δουλειά

----------


## Top_Gun

::   ::   ::

----------


## aivanet

Καλοριζικος John  ::

----------


## zabounis

ανισόρροπε πάλι 2003 σήκωσες??? με πρόδωσες...

----------


## Trackman

Ναι  ::   ::

----------


## Trackman

dns 10.35.161.3

----------


## Trackman

Αυτό εδώ είναι αληθίνο download ενός μόνο torrent μιλάμε για πολύ μπουρί το εργαλείο  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
Μιλάμε για 16MB/sec ολόκληρα  ::   :: 

*Επεξεργάστηκε από fon_hussan (20:14,22/06/07):
Αφαιρέθηκε φωτογραφία μετά από επικοινωνία με τον χρήστη Trackman εξηγώντας τους λόγους της κίνησης αυτής....!*

----------


## Danimoth

Μόνο?????????????  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

Χρειάζεται μάλλον gigabit και σε μένα.  ::

----------


## Trackman

17MB/sec Δεν ξέρω πόσο θα έρθει ο λογαριασμός της δεη

*Επεξεργάστηκε από fon_hussan (20:14,22/06/07):

Αγαπητέ Γιάννη, αναφέρω μονάχα Το δις εξαμαρτείν ....κτλ κτλ
Αφαιρέθηκε και δέυτερη φωτογραφία μετά από επικοινωνία με τον χρήστη Trackman εξηγώντας τους λόγους της κίνησης αυτής....!*

----------


## klarabel

> 17MB/sec Δεν ξέρω πόσο θα έρθει ο λογαριασμός της δεη


Τούμπανο ο κόμβος .........τουμπάνιασε και το pci bus.
Σε λίγο θα έχεις Γιάννη bottleneck από το Gigabit Ethernet ....!!!  ::   ::  
Kαι όπως είδα το νούμερο αυτό μπορεί να ανέβει και άλλο αισθητά !!!
ΟΕΟ...... (ομολογουμένως δεν είχα δεί μέχρι τώρα μεγαλύτερο download!!)
Push it to the limits John !!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## ximpatzis

::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Αυτό εδώ είναι αληθίνο download ενός μόνο torrent μιλάμε για πολύ μπουρί το εργαλείο     
> Μιλάμε για 16MB/sec ολόκληρα



Καλημέρα φιλτατε Trackman,
Αξιος
 ::   ::

----------


## ngia

2005: το μέλλον του δικτύου....  ::

----------


## klarabel

> Αυτό εδώ είναι αληθίνο download ........


Και τώρα ώρα για ένα "γιαλαντζί" download !!!!
Γιάννη αλήθεια κάνεις και ......μή αληθινά downloads ;;;;;;;;  ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> 17MB/sec Δεν ξέρω πόσο θα έρθει ο λογαριασμός της δεη


All links blazing
http://www.last.fm/music/Judas+Priest/_ ... ns+Blazing

έτσι εξηγούνται οι πρόσφατες διακοπές ρεύματος στο λεκανοπέδιο ...
κάτσε καλά ... θα σε βάλω σε wrapaki  ::

----------


## dsfak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Trackman
> 
> 17MB/sec Δεν ξέρω πόσο θα έρθει ο λογαριασμός της δεη
> 
> 
> All links blazing
> http://www.last.fm/music/Judas+Priest/_ ... ns+Blazing
> 
> έτσι εξηγούνται οι πρόσφατες διακοπές ρεύματος στο λεκανοπέδιο ...
> κάτσε καλά ... θα σε βάλω σε wrapaki


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Trackman

Λοιπόν θα γίνουν αλλαγές σε δυο λινκ θα αλλάξω ιστό στον spirosco & klarabel

----------


## fengi1

> Λοιπόν θα γίνουν αλλαγές σε δυο λινκ θα αλλάξω ιστό στον spirosco & klarabel


Εχεις δυο βοηθους οποτε ξεκινησεις.
Klarabel + fengi1. 
Αρκει να κανονιστει ετσι ωστε να υπαρχει χρονος απο τις δουλειες.
Ο Ιστος στον Klarabel αλλαχτηκε σημερα οπως γνωριζεις και μπηκαν μεγαλυτερα πιατα με εμφανη αποτελεσματα.  ::

----------


## Trackman

Λοιπόν έγινε θαύμα spirosco 69.9mbps to link συνδέεται με 1db στα -74 απίστευτο
69.999999999999999999999999999999999999999mbps transmit 16kai kati

----------


## commando

ποτε καλεις το Γκινες για τα 17ΜΒ/δευ

----------


## spirosco

> ...θαύμα...


επιδειξια  ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

> Λοιπόν θα γίνουν αλλαγές σε δυο λινκ θα αλλάξω ιστό στον spirosco & klarabel


......Για να ξανα-αλλάξουν σήμερα έπειτα απο προσεκτικά δοκιμαστικά όσον αφορά την κατευθυντικότητα των πιάτων και την διασταύρωση των "fressnel" μεταξύ των links. Καλό είναι να αποφεύγεται διασταύρωση των λίνκ διότι έτσι ο θόρυβος που δημιουργείται ρίχνει αισθητά την ποιότητα των λίνκ αμφοτέρωθεν. Παρότι κάποιες μικρές δυσκολίες το αποτέλεσμα τελικά ήταν αρκετά ικανοποιητικό.

----------


## alasondro

υπήρξε αισθητή βελτίωση στα link δηλαδή;

----------


## klarabel

> υπήρξε αισθητή βελτίωση στα link δηλαδή;


Φυσικά (στην ποιότητα) στο CCQ και στο transfer rate και όχι τόσο στο gain, και αυτό είναι και το ιδιαίτερο σημείο που δεν κάνει τόσο άμεσα ορατή την διαφορά με την πρώτη ματιά. Για αυτό πιστεύω ότι για κάθε νέο λίνκ που βγάζει κάποιος θα πρέπει να γίνεται και ένας επανασχεδιασμός για την optimum δυνατή θέση των πιάτων ( στο βαθμό φυσικά που ειναι εφικτό).

----------


## Trackman

Ο server ψιλοτουμπάνιεσαι αναβαθμιστηκε το μόνο που μενει είναι να βάλουμε καμιά δεκαριά λειτουργεικά να δούμε πως θα παίζει
Η υλοποίηση είναι ένας fx-62 dual core 2x2.8ghz 4gb ram 3tb δίσκους
Άναμενεται κανά shoot em up της προκοπής call of duty 4 ας πουμε
και βλέπουμε
Παρεπιπτωντος αναζητείται ο συνήθης ύποπτος  ::  
Ξέρει αυτός  ::

----------


## vector

> fx-62 dual core 2x2.8ghz 4gb ram 3tb δίσκους


Aυτά είναι,παθαίνω επαναλαμβανόμενους οργασμούς!!!!!
τι να τα κανουμε τα βιαγκρα,εχουμε τον trackman  ::

----------


## Trackman

Ακούστε και ένα καλό που διάβασα


Στα μονοπατια του εθνικου στη γεφυρα στου γερμανου μ'επιασε η μανα μου...
να κανω τρελες και σπινιες, να παιζω παντες και κολιες με τη μ00ν@ρ@ μου...
Ετσι ξεκινησα λοιπον ετσι ξεκινησα...πρωτη-δευτερα καρφωτη και τους ξετρυπησα...
Και τωρα βρισκομαι ανασκελα στο χωμα, με τον λεβιε των ταχυτητων με στο στομαΑΑΑααα..

----------


## commando

Trackman μακους ,οτι και να βαλεις στο ρουτερ κ στο σερβερι εγω θα τον εχω διπλασιο  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

> Η υλοποίηση είναι ένας fx-62 dual core 2x2.8ghz 4gb ram 3tb δίσκους
> Άναμενεται κανά shoot em up της προκοπής call of duty 4 ας πουμε


Που παω εγω ξυπολητος στα αγκαθια με τα ΤεραΤα  ::  



```
* [Mp3z-feng] - Windows XP has been running 22hrs 19mins 46secs Memory Usage: 516/1023MB (50.52%) Processor: 2-AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+, 3680MHz, 640KB HDD Free Space: (C: 1198MB/19.53GB) (D: 45503MB/54.99GB) (E: 10755MB/149.05GB) (F: 4714MB/279.46GB) (G: CDROM) (H: 65244MB/279.46GB) (I: CDROM)
```

----------


## ngia

> Ο server ψιλοτουμπάνιεσαι αναβαθμιστηκε το μόνο που μενει είναι να βάλουμε καμιά δεκαριά λειτουργεικά να δούμε πως θα παίζει
> Η υλοποίηση είναι ένας fx-62 dual core 2x2.8ghz 4gb ram 3tb δίσκους
> Άναμενεται κανά shoot em up της προκοπής call of duty 4 ας πουμε
> και βλέπουμε
> Παρεπιπτωντος αναζητείται ο συνήθης ύποπτος  
> Ξέρει αυτός


περιεχόμενο θα έχουμε?

----------


## zabounis

> περιεχόμενο θα έχουμε?


Το μηχανάκι το είδα από κοντά είναι πράγματι τούμπανο...

Αλλά αυτός όπως το πάει θα κάνει τεχνιτό traffic από το pc του στο server.
Θέλει να παρουσιάσει 1000Mbps traffic στο forum να μας τρελλάνει όλους!!!  ::

----------


## Trackman

Καμινάδα και Μαριλία για καπνιστά λίνκς  ::

----------


## Trackman

Τι έγινε δεν ανεβαίνουν μεγάλα αρχεία φοτο

----------


## Trackman

Τι έγινε δεν ανεβαίνουν μεγάλα αρχεία φωτό

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

ask Gewrgiou.
Γεωργίου speaking ...  ::

----------


## Trackman

Καμινάδολινκ και Μαριλλια  ::

----------


## Trackman

Καμιναδοκαταστάσεις

----------


## Trackman

Λίγο ασανσέρ στάση στην ταράτσα

----------


## Trackman

> ask Gewrgiou.
> Γεωργίου speaking ...


Οχι ρε πούστι μου  ::  
<<<Φαντάσου να το λέει χωρίς δόντια>>>  ::

----------


## Trackman

αλλή μια φορά κάποιος κοιμάται

----------


## zabounis

Γιάννη πάντως σε όλες τις φωτο κρατάς το πιάτο!!! 
Μάλλον φοβόσουν μη χάσεις το bandwidth..........ANISOOOOOROPEEEEEEeee  ::   ::

----------


## Trackman

Εδώ ο σωκράτης προσπαθεί να καταλάβει πως ο ρουτερ ελέχγει τον καπνό και δεν μπουκώνει το μηχάνημα


ΥΓ Aivanet το πανελάκι για πάρτι σου
ΥΓ Panoz χιόνια δεν pire o router μόνο κάτι στάχτες από τις φωτιές  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

βάλε και καμιά άλλη ρε.....  ::  Αίσχος...  ::

----------


## senius

Για όλα πάντος, φταίει ο Klarabel.
 ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Για όλα πάντος, φταίει ο Klarabel.


Για εξήγησε το λίγο αυτό  ::

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Για όλα πάντος, φταίει ο Klarabel.
>  
> 
> 
> Για εξήγησε το λίγο αυτό


Βρε φιλαράκια είναι και τον πειράζει... αμέσως εσύ!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

Ελπιζωοι καμιναδες να ειναι ενισχυμενες με σιδερα κ οχι μονο τουβλα αλλιως σας κοβω να πηγαινετε φυλακη.Το λεω γιατι εμας ειχε παρει ο αερας τοτε την καμιναδα κ ο κοκκορας βραθηκε σφηνωμενος σε ενα αμαξι ευτυχως κ οχι σε ανθρωπο.....
Trackman ψευτη ποτε θα κανεις screenshot με τα 170mbit download?

----------


## alex-23

ωραια ποτε θα ερθετε απο εδω για φωτογραφιες???  ::

----------


## xrg

Θα ποζάρεις;

----------


## acoul

τα πανελάκια βρομίζουν το περιορισμένο και επιβαρυμένο φάσμα που χρησιμοποιούμε για το δίκτυό μας, ειδικά όταν κοιτούν σε ανοιχτούς χώρους ακόμη και σε χαμηλή ισχύ. Το να μοστράρουμε με φαρδιά χαμόγελα κάτω από αυτά, αναρωτιέμαι τι παράδειγμα δίνουμε στους νέους ... Το κόστος ενός 80ριου πιάτου με το feeder δεν είναι τόσο διαφορετικό από τα panel. όσο για το αισθητικό, αν μπουν έξυπνα και διακριτικά αντιμετωπίζεται και αυτό το θέμα ...

----------


## Trackman

O νέος dns φιλοξενείται στην 10.35.161.2 και τρέχει σε linux 
Teo thanks έβαλε το χέρι του πάλι

----------


## aivanet

Ωραιος ...

Linux Power  ::

----------


## fengi1

Γεια σου Γιαννη με τα μπουρια σου  ::  



```
received-packets-per-second: 33883
     received-bits-per-second: 243.2Mbps
      sent-packets-per-second: 34095
         sent-bits-per-second: 253.2Mbps
```

----------


## Trackman

Ναι είναι αλήθεια 
250mbit tx
250mbit rx
Μέχρι που έκλασε ο torrent client o utorrent
Δεν υπάρχει κανένας καλλίτερος client??

----------


## spirosco

> Δεν υπάρχει κανένας καλλίτερος client??


Υπαρχει, ο blueray-torrent -anisotrope  ::

----------


## fengi1

Εγινε ωριαιο crash torrent client test  ::  

*BitTorrent 6.0* oeeoooooo

[attachment=0:ff6a5]testtt.JPG[/attachment:ff6a5]

----------


## klarabel

...........................................
Ερώτηση : Γιατί δεν κατεβάζει έτσι η ADSL μου ;

----------


## Trackman

Πιάσαμε 290mbit pick αλλά γύρω στα 270mbit είναι σταθερό
Eνας είναι ο torrent client ο bittorent 6.0 250mbit down χωρίς crash
O utorrent έχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα

----------


## klarabel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Trackman
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει κανένας καλλίτερος client??
> 
> 
> Υπαρχει, ο blueray-torrent -anisotrope


................Ανισοροπ......(Trackman) OEO !!!

----------


## senius

Ο *πυλώνας της ΔΕΗ* που κατασκευαζεται εξω απο το σπίτι του trackman αυτον τον καιρό, ειναι για την τροφοδοσία των router του ?
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

ρε trackman στολεγα οτι θα κλασει και ηθελα screenshot κανε ενα screenshot παλι με αλλον client να σε παραδεχτω.
Τι στο διαολο sebring εξατμιση εχεις βαλει για μπουρι?

----------


## Trackman

20.2MB/SEC σ ένα torrent  ::

----------


## JB172

> 20.2MB/SEC σ ένα torrent


Σαν δεν ντρέπεσαι παλιοleecherόνι...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

φτιαξε ενα χρηστη test/test στον server με δικαιωματα σε torrent και Leechers site να μπαινουμε με terminal services απο την εκθεση να κανουμε τεστ στα 200 mbit να ψαρωσουν ολοι!

----------


## andreas

> φτιαξε ενα χρηστη test/test στον server με δικαιωματα σε torrent και Leechers site να μπαινουμε με terminal services απο την εκθεση να κανουμε τεστ στα 200 mbit να ψαρωσουν ολοι!


δεν νομιζω οτι αυτες ειναι υπηρεσιες για παρουσιαση στην comdex

----------


## Trackman

bakaka  ::

----------


## choko

χρόνια πολλά γιάννη,

στέλνω μια εικόνα από το google-earth, όπου φαίνεται το link μεταξύ trackman-alex23 περνάει πολύ κοντά στον κόμβο naxos (13190) που ετοιμάζω. 

από την πλευρά της βελτιστοποίησης του link και γενικότερα του ραδιοφάσματος, θα ήταν μια ίδεα να εκμεταλευτούμε την δημιουργία του νέου κόμβου ώς γέφυρα μεταξύ των παραπάνω κόμβων, ώστε να έχουμε όλοι ταχύτητες σε χαμηλότερη ισχύ.

από τους θεωρητικούς υπολογισμούς της οπτικής και του εργαλείου wind φαίνεται να βγαίνει εύκολα. 

Δεν μένει παρα να το δοκιμάσουμε και στην πράξη αν σε ενδιαφέρει εσένα και τον alex23?

καλη χρονιά να έχουμε,

χαιρετισμούς,

κώστας

----------


## manoskol

Παιδια συμφωνω και επαυξανω.....μπορω να βοηθήσω αφου ετοιμάζω και ενα διπλανο κόμβο στον naxos(13190)
Toν stzervos(13265) αντε να ανεβει η περιοχη....  ::

----------


## choko

Με τις λίγες ώς ανύπαρκτες γνώσεις που έχω για το θέμα της ασύρματης δικτύωσης και μετά από μια μικρή μετατόπιση του βορεινού if που κοιτάζει μελίσσια αυτό είναι το αποτέλεσμα του scan αναφορικά με την δυνατότητα σύνδεσης naxos-trackman. Να σημειωθεί ότι το scan εγινε μόνο από την πλευρά του naxos, αφού ο trackman απουσιάζει. Παραθέτω και κάποια από τα settings του if.

ADDRESS SSID BAND FREQ SIG RADIO-NAME 
AB RN 00:FF:8A:B0:00:05 awmn-941-10968 5ghz 5540 -85 xtreme 
AB RN 00:0B:6B:4F:72:CB awmn-2379-3375 5ghz 5600 -71 trackman-alex 
AB RN 00:0B:6B:36:FD:1B awmn-941-4758 5ghz 5620 -85 xtreme 
AB RN 00:FF:76:40:12:CE awmn-24->184_degrees-test 5ghz 5700 -92 dalex-24.2 

SETTINGS
name="wlan1"
mode=ap-bridge
frequency=5600
scan-list=5500-5700 
max-station-count=10
tx-power=0

----------


## ALTAiR

> υτό είναι το αποτέλεσμα του scan αναφορικά με την δυνατότητα σύνδεσης naxos-trackman.
> awmn-2379-3375 5ghz 5600 -71 trackman-alex


Μια χαρά φαίνεται!







> αφού ο trackman απουσιάζει.


Πάλι φαντάρος πήγες John???  ::

----------


## andreas

ειναι στο αμερικα  ::   ::

----------


## choko

επί του θέματος, και με την ευκαιρία που γύρισα το πιάτο προς gonzalez, ένα ακόμη scan από τον κόμβο naxos προς τον trackman έβγαλε

AB RN 00:0B:6B:4F:72:CB awmn-2379-3375 5ghz 5600 -63 trackman-alex 

και πάλι χωρίς να κουνηθεί το πιάτο από την πλευρά του trackman. 

από την άλλη πλευρά, ο alex23 δήλωσε ότι δεν θέλει να χαλάσει αυτό το link, πράγμα σεβαστό, αν και ίσως, σε ένα κοντινό μέλλον, με πολλούς κόμβους awmn, θα πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε περισσότερο συνετά την χρήση του πεπερασμένου ελεύθερου ραδιοφασμάτος.

----------


## commando

choko να μη σε απογοητευσω αλλα αν δεν φτιαξεις ενα μπουρι που να παιζει τουμπανο σε κοβο χλωμο με τρακμαν.Γινε πρωτα πελατης και σιγα ολα θα ερθουν.

----------


## NetTraptor

> επί του θέματος, και με την ευκαιρία που γύρισα το πιάτο προς gonzalez, ένα ακόμη scan από τον κόμβο naxos προς τον trackman έβγαλε
> 
> AB RN 00:0B:6B:4F:72:CB awmn-2379-3375 5ghz 5600 -63 trackman-alex 
> 
> και πάλι χωρίς να κουνηθεί το πιάτο από την πλευρά του trackman. 
> 
> από την άλλη πλευρά, ο alex23 δήλωσε ότι δεν θέλει να χαλάσει αυτό το link, πράγμα σεβαστό, αν και ίσως, σε ένα κοντινό μέλλον, με πολλούς κόμβους awmn, θα πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε περισσότερο συνετά την χρήση του πεπερασμένου ελεύθερου ραδιοφασμάτος.


Γιατί δεν κοιτάς τον ocean που είναι πολύ κοντά σου και θα σας βγάλει σε εκείνη την μεριά μέσο zabouni! Πίστεψε με... ο trackman έχει πολλά λινκ (φτάνει που λέμε) και με κόμβους που φέρνουν πολλά route! ΔΕΝ θέλεις να τον έχεις στο 1 hop μιας και θα τραβήξει όλα σου τα routes! Η διαδρομή από 
ocean – zabounis – trackman
ocean – zabounis –limah
ocean – zabounis –amar3
κτλ είναι πολύ ποιο προτιμητέα… 

Για μιλα με τον socrates

----------


## klarabel

Χρόνια πολλά ρε ξενιτεμένε !!! Ο trackman o oμογενής.  ::   ::

----------


## commando

Trackman Xronia polla προσεχε γιατι αν παρουν χαμπαρι οι Αμερικανοι τι εχεις λιτσαρει σε βλεπω για GUANDANAMO BAY

----------


## B52

Χρονια πολλα Γιαννη....

----------


## ngia

Χρόνια Πολλά Γιαννάκη  ::

----------


## zabounis

Χρόνια πολλά !!!

----------


## manoskol

Αμερικάνε....γυρνα..εχουμε δουλεια...χρονια πολλα...  ::

----------


## choko

πρώτα από όλα, χρόνια πολλά γιάννη!

μετά, μερικές απόψεις σχετικά με:




> choko να μη σε απογοητευσω αλλα αν δεν φτιαξεις ενα μπουρι που να παιζει τουμπανο σε κοβο χλωμο με τρακμαν.Γινε πρωτα πελατης και σιγα ολα θα ερθουν.


με παρεξήγησες, δεν υπάρχει κάποιο κόλλημα για link με trackman. απλά, με βάση αυτά που καταλαβαίνω μέχρι τώρα για την τοπολογία του δικτύου (έχοντας διαβάσει σχετικά threads και οδηγούς για νεοσύλεκτους) είπα να παραθέσω το προφανές, που είναι ότι: αν μπορείς να κόψεις ένα μακρυνό link στα δύο τότε κερδίζουμε μια συχνότητα σε αρκετά μεγάλη γεωγραφική περιοχή. που να ξέρω ο άσχετος ότι υπάρχουν και "between the lines" κανόνες!  ::  για να λέμε την αλήθεια μάλιστα, ΟΧΙ, δεν θέλω να φτιάξω* "ένα μπουρι που να παιζει τουμπανο".* Θέλω να φτιάξω *ένα κόμβο με 3-4 bb link που να σέβεται τους πεπερασμένους φυσικούς πόρους όπως Η/Μ φάσμα, ηλεκτρισμό, αντοχή μου για ακροβατικά*. και αυτό γιατί τόσο ο κόμβος όσο και το awmn θέλω να είναι βιώσιμα μακροπρόθεσμα.




> Γιατί δεν κοιτάς τον ocean που είναι πολύ κοντά σου και θα σας βγάλει σε εκείνη την μεριά μέσο zabouni! Πίστεψε με... ο trackman έχει πολλά λινκ (φτάνει που λέμε) και με κόμβους που φέρνουν πολλά route! ΔΕΝ θέλεις να τον έχεις στο 1 hop μιας και θα τραβήξει όλα σου τα routes! Η διαδρομή από 
> ocean – zabounis – trackman
> ocean – zabounis –limah
> ocean – zabounis –amar3
> κτλ είναι πολύ ποιο προτιμητέα…


τι λες? με τρόμαξες!  ::   ::   ::  δεν γνωρίζω την τοπολογία του awmn. πάντως σε ένα "mesh-type" δίκτυο δεν θα έπρεπε να συμβαίνει αυτό! σε ευχαριστώ για αυτές τις πληροφορίες. στην διάθεση σου αν μπορούμε κάπως όλοι μαζί να βελτιώσουμε τον φόρτο-συμπεριφορά του δικτύου.

πράγματι o ocean είναι πολύ συνετή επιλογή για bb link. μάλιστα ήταν το πρώτο που προσπαθήσαμε με socrates, αλλά μια (μαλλον παράνομη) πολυκατοικία 5 ορόφων σε περιοχή με 3-4 ορόφους βρίσκεται ακριβώς στην οπτική μας (naxos-ocean) ευθεία. ατυχία. ίσως για αυτό να άργησα να βγάλω το πρώτο link.

τώρα όλα καλά όμως. υπάρχουν δύο bb link στον naxos που δουλεύουν πολύ καλά και πάμε για ένα-δύο ακόμη αν βρεθεί κάτι καλό.

----------


## Trackman

> πρώτα από όλα, χρόνια πολλά γιάννη!
> 
> μετά, μερικές απόψεις σχετικά με:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ψάξε για κανε λινκ με του νέους κόμβους από τα Μελίσσια υπάρχουν αρκετοί 
Συμφωνώ με τον άλεξ έχουμε το λίνκ πάνω από τρεία χρόνια παίζει με 1db και παίζει πολύ καλά

----------


## Trackman

O cod4 παίζει, το πρόβλημα ήταν το punkbuster το οποίο απενεργοποιήθηκε μπορείτε να τσεκάρετε να μου πείτε πως πάει
Ευχαριστώ  ::

----------


## Trackman

Ένα screenshoot από ένα αρχειο με 30MB/s
Έλα τα μπουριά της σόμπας  ::

----------


## JB172

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !!!!
Σα δε ντρέπεσαι παλιοleecheroni.  ::  
Του μπουριού η καμινάδα γίνεται εκεί πάνω. χεχε

----------


## SV1EFO

> IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !!!!
> Σα δε ντρέπεσαι παλιοleecheroni.  
> Του μπουριού η καμινάδα γίνεται εκεί πάνω. χεχε


Ακομα περιμενω την καρτα 100/1000 και εγω!! Ρε δεν ντρεπεσαι?? και εσυ με το λαδακι της παναγιας και 20 κοτοπουλα για την διαιτα.....!!  ::

----------


## commando

Μπορω να επιβεβαιωσω πως οντως στιγμιαια ειδα 29,6 ΜΒ/s που αυτη τη στιγμη αποτελει το απολυτο ρεκορ μεχρι να δει τι φταιει και κολλαει στα 300 το Μτικ και που μαλλον θα γινει τεστ με οπτικο switch και καρτα.Τουμπανεϊρο

----------


## aivanet

Ωραιος  ::  

Τα 300 δεν ειναι τιποτα για τον John τα εχει για ζεσταμα  ::

----------


## romias

> Μπορω να επιβεβαιωσω πως οντως στιγμιαια ειδα 29,6 ΜΒ/s που αυτη τη στιγμη αποτελει το απολυτο ρεκορ μεχρι να δει τι φταιει και κολλαει στα 300 το Μτικ και που μαλλον θα γινει τεστ με οπτικο switch και καρτα.Τουμπανεϊρο


Καλά,εγω νόμιζα οτι ηταν πλάκα,τελικά πράγματι ετρεχε τόσο;
Ντραξτερ.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Μα καλά που είναι το περίεργο?

----------


## Trackman

Έχει κολήσει στους 300 του Λεωνίδα  ::

----------


## romias

> Έχει κολήσει στους 300 του Λεωνίδα


  ::  



> Μα καλά που είναι το περίεργο?


ειχα δει μεχρι 12,και εις ανώτερα.

----------


## NetTraptor

12 είναι 3 καλά IF... βάλε χ 2 = 24 ε πόσα IF έχει trackman 7... κάπου κλέβει το κοντέρ...28  ::  

Παραδίδουμε και μαθήματα ... αλλά (1)θέλεις μερικούς κόμβους της προκοπής τριγύρω.. και μια (2)σχετική τύχη να πέσεις σε 2-3 torrent με πολλά seed.

To 2 είναι εύκολο, το 1 είναι το μανίκι της υπόθεσης...  ::

----------


## romias

> To 2 είναι εύκολο, το 1 είναι το μανίκι της υπόθεσης...


 Δέν το κατάλαβα,αλλα ακολουθώ το ρητό,«γηράσκω αεϊ διδασκόμενος»

----------


## NetTraptor

read again  ::

----------


## zabounis

Άσε ρεεεε........είσαι πολύ λίγος!!!

δες εδώ zabouno-buropa.......

----------


## Trackman

> Άσε ρεεεε........είσαι πολύ λίγος!!!
> 
> δες εδώ zabouno-buropa.......


Μου φύγε το καπάκι
Σε λίγα χρόνια θα είναι πραγματικότητα!
Πολύ photoshop!

----------


## B52

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από zabounis
> 
> Άσε ρεεεε........είσαι πολύ λίγος!!!
> 
> δες εδώ zabouno-buropa.......
> 
> 
> Μου φύγε το καπάκι



αυτο το εχεις χασει καιρο τωρα....  ::

----------


## Trackman

Ο server θα μείνει κάτω για κάποιες μέρες λόγο πρόβλημα με τα ram!

----------


## commando

> Ο server θα μείνει κάτω για κάποιες μέρες λόγο πρόβλημα με τα ram!


Mα corsair ρε φιλε ,παρε καμμια Kingston να παιζει καμπανα το μπουρι...

----------


## Trackman

Σήμερα κάηκε το τροφοδοτικό του ρούτερ που είναι στην καμινάδα
Αλλάχτηκε επιτόπου
Νομίζω σήμερα είχε πολύ ζέστη και πρέπει να είχαν αρκετοί κόμβοι πρόβλημα.
Οι κάρτες έχουν ακόμα στάχτη απο τις περισυνές φωτιές!!

----------


## Trackman

To access point μετακόμισε στο κανάλι 13  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Mr Trackman (#2379), μπορείς να με ξεμπουκώσεις.?
Το είδες και μόνος σου, .... θέλω την λύση.  ::  

Please?????
 ::  





> received-packets-per-second: 9646
> received-bits-per-second: 72.5Mbps
> sent-packets-per-second: 9580
> sent-bits-per-second: 71.4Mbps
> 
> received-packets-per-second: 9369
> received-bits-per-second: 71.2Mbps
> sent-packets-per-second: 9414
> sent-bits-per-second: 72.3Mbps
> ...

----------


## NetTraptor

Τουμποφλό...  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Τουμποφλό...


Nope, Oulodent!  ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

> Τουμποφλό...


Του νταμπλγιου του νταμπλγιου του νταμπλγιου...
[flash=272,112:35omuvvn]http://www.muziboo.com/swf/new_player.swf?song_id=4056[/flash:35omuvvn]

----------


## Trackman

Κωστάκη πολύ πράμα τι να πούμε και εμεις οι φτωχοί μας εφαγες το Τραφικ και θα βάλω την γάτα μου να κλαίει  ::  
Ρε παιδιά δώστε ένα λινκ στο παιδί υποφέρει  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkPTdgCiXuA&NR=1

----------


## Trackman

Ο κόμβος down μέχρι Τετάρτη!

----------


## klarabel

Ελα ρε Γιάννη, τόσο πολύ σε επιρρέασαν τα προηγούμενα πόστ ? Εντάξει δεν σηκώνεις καθόλου πλάκα ?
Επρεπε να γράψεις και το λόγο ( δεοντολογικά πάντα !! ) αλλά έγινε αντιληπτός.
@ Προς τους ..προηγούμενους !!
...και τώρα τι καταλάβατε ; Ορίστε θύμωσε , κατέβασε διακόπτες !!!  ::

----------


## JB172

> Ελα ρε Γιάννη, τόσο πολύ σε επιρρέασαν τα προηγούμενα πόστ ? Εντάξει δεν σηκώνεις καθόλου πλάκα ?
> Επρεπε να γράψεις και το λόγο ( δεοντολογικά πάντα !! ) αλλά έγινε αντιληπτός.
> @ Προς τους ..προηγούμενους !!
> ...και τώρα τι καταλάβατε ; Ορίστε θύμωσε , κατέβασε διακόπτες !!!


Ο Trackman είναι με εσάς, με αυτούς, με τους άλλους, με εκείνους, με τούτους και με τους επόμενους !!!  ::  
Ζει και ανάμεσά μας.

Τι έπαθες ωρέ buropa; Ξεμπουκώνεις την καμινάδα;  ::

----------


## commando

Εφυγε για Japan βαζουν 1Gbps fiber.

----------


## Trackman

Ολα οκ

----------


## klarabel

Αληθώς ο Κύριος !! (Τrackman)  ::

----------


## Trackman

Άλλαγη στο κεντρικό ρούτερ θα μπει πάνω ενα board της supermicro με cpu xeon 3.0ghz dual core 
Αναμένεται και αναβάθμιση στο μπρίκι σε version 3
Αυτά  ::

----------


## commando

> Άλλαγη στο κεντρικό ρούτερ θα μπει πάνω ενα board της supermicro με cpu xeon 3.0ghz dual core 
> Αναμένεται και αναβάθμιση στο μπρίκι σε version 3
> Αυτά


Tι εννοεις supermicro αυτη με τα 300 ευρω?

----------


## 7bpm

Καλορίζικος…! Άντε να δούμε τα Mbit που θα βγάλει.

----------


## fengi1

Που σε βρε Γιαννη , σε χασαμε.

----------


## Trackman

Down μέχρι την ενεργοποίηση του licence  ::

----------


## klarabel

A ρε Γιάννη !! Αλλος ένα λάτρης του ADSL. AWMN down ADSL up, πώς τα κατάφερες έτσι ρε Trackman !!  ::

----------


## klarabel

Welcome back on. Καλορίζικος ο νέος ρούτερ και το ολόφρεσκο 3.13 Level5 Mikrotik.  ::

----------


## Trackman

up

----------


## spirosco

Μεγειες  ::  Ακομη ενας χαρουμενος ιδιοκτητης ver. 3  ::

----------


## 7bpm

Καλοριζικος Γιαννη...

Αντε να δουμε, θα πεισω και τον Geosid να βαλει v.3...?!?!

----------


## spirosco

Στειλτου μερικους IPM κι ενα-δυο deathstar και νομιζω οτι θα σπευσει να το βαλει κι αυτος  ::

----------


## 7bpm

> Στειλτου μερικους IPM κι ενα-δυο deathstar και νομιζω οτι θα σπευσει να το βαλει κι αυτος


++++++1

----------


## fengi1

> Στειλτου μερικους IPM κι ενα-δυο deathstar και νομιζω οτι θα σπευσει να το βαλει κι αυτος


Δε βανεις κανα χερακι να παιξει το mikrotik στο ταρατσοπισι του και στο RB433a σε κοινο AS γιατι εχουμε πελαγωσει  ::

----------


## Trackman

Γίνονται κάποιες ετοιμασίες σε ένα κουτί για να βγει ο κεντρικος ρούτερ στην ταράτσα
Από βδομάδα θα είμαι έτοιμος για δοκιμές σε Ν

----------


## enaon

> Από βδομάδα θα είμαι έτοιμος για δοκιμές σε Ν


ωχ ωχ  ::

----------


## senius

> Γίνονται κάποιες ετοιμασίες σε ένα κουτί για να βγει ο κεντρικος ρούτερ στην ταράτσα
> Από βδομάδα θα είμαι έτοιμος για δοκιμές σε Ν


Μαστόρι Γιάννη, περιμένω αποτελέσματα δικά σου με Ν, σε σχέση των δικών μου χωρίς Ν.
Εύκολα κάποιος καταλαβαίνει την έννοια, ... έγινα ρεμπέτης.

Πάντως τους έχουμε κάνει ρεμπέτες, ακόμα και τις παλιές ρίζες του δικτύου, δηλαδή να ψάχνονται...στο θέμα κίνησης.

*Πλάκα κάνω.... και το ξέρετε!!!*  ::  

Καλή επιτυχία Γιάννη.. είσαι άρχων.
 ::  

Edit:
Ισχύει η προσφορά .... στοιχημάτων.... σε κίνηση, να σε κάνω ρεζίλι όταν φτιάξεις λινκ σε Ν, χωρίς να έχω Ν  ::   :: 

 ::   ::

----------


## nvak

> Γίνονται κάποιες ετοιμασίες σε ένα κουτί για να βγει ο κεντρικος ρούτερ στην ταράτσα
> Από βδομάδα θα είμαι έτοιμος για δοκιμές σε Ν


Γιατί απο βδομάδα το ΣΚ τί θα κάνεις ?  ::

----------


## senius

Γιάννη, χρόνια πολλά, να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική σου εορτή, πολύχρονος με πολλή υγεία και .... τεράστιο τράφικ.
Περιμένω εκείνο το πιάτο το 1.10m που σου περισσεύει, να το στέψεις 12 μοίρες πιο αριστερά σου, να το παντρέψουμε με άλλο ...!!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα Γιάννη.
Τους χαιρετισμούς μου από το κέντρο Αθήνας :


```
C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.35.161.1
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.35.161.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
  2     1 ms    11 ms     4 ms  gw-senius.radiowifi.awmn [10.2.173.150]
  3     6 ms    23 ms     9 ms  10.35.161.1
Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|

|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |

|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |

|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|

|                      router.senius.awmn -    0 |   23 |   23 |    0 |    0 |    1 |    0 |

|                gw-senius.radiowifi.awmn -    0 |   23 |   23 |    1 |    3 |   10 |    1 |

|                             10.35.161.1 -    0 |   23 |   23 |    1 |    5 |   13 |    3 |

|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|

   WinMTR v0.92 GPL V2 by Appnor MSP - Fully Managed Hosting & Cloud Provider
```

Πιο κοντά .... δεν γίνεται !!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα 
Στον κόμβο Trackman (#2379), στα 2 μπρίκια οπού διαθέτει, έγινε upgrade σε 6.xx.

Διορθώθηκαν τα BGP routing filter καθώς και γενικά οι ρυθμίσεις στα BGP.
Διορθώθηκαν τα DNS & τα Nameservers (NS)
Έγιναν κεντραρίσματα στα bb link.

Μια χαρά περάσαμε με τον mr turbo, Γιάννη Trackman !!!

Στην διάθεση σας για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνιση.

Εκ μέρους του AWMN δικτυου

senius

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο Trackman (#2379) σήμερα Σάββατο 12-11-2016, με τον Γιάννη είχαμε ταρατσαδα !!
Δημιουργήθηκε και νέο bb link με τον Στέφανο hurricane80 (#19074) και ρουτάρει κανονικά.

Ενημερώθηκαν τα σχετικά !

Ευχαριστούμε και συνεχίζουμε δυναμικά για το AWMN δίκτυο μας!!!

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο Trackman (#2379) έγινε γενικό setup.!!
Τοποθετήθηκε νέος σύγχρονος εξοπλισμός και σεταριστηκαν όλα, εξ αρχής.




> Εξοπλισμός κόμβου:
> 
> 1x MikroTik RBD52G-5HacD2HnD-TC, hAP ac²
> 2x Πιάτo αλουμινίου Gibertini 80 cm
> 1x Πιάτo αλουμινίου Gibertini 100 cm
> 3x MikroTik RBLDFG-5acD, LDF 5 AC
> 1x TP-Link TL-SG1016D v7.1, 16-port Gigabit Desktop/Rackmount Switch
> Καλώδιο Cat6
> 
> ...



Ενημερώθηκε και η σελίδα του κόμβου στο WIND.

Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους και συνεχίζουμε!!

----------


## nvak

Καλή επάνοδο Γιάννη 

Αν το θέλεις, μπορούμε να ενεργοποιήσουμε ξανά το παλιό μας λίνκ.

----------


## mikemtb

> να ενεργοποιήσουμε ξανά το παλιό μας λίνκ.


+++ δες και προς πανειο 
Ενα μπράβο στον Κώστα που φρόντισε... 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

